# New world record carp



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

The new world record carp was caught a few weeks ago in France. It weighed a whopping 83 lbs. Follow this link to see the pics:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10569


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Big old fish.








Naw, it didn't work...you can click on it. You aren't fooling me, that crease is from when it's folded up in the box before inflating


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/16lukes283.jpg
And...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/16lukes83.jpg


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, that things belly is bigger than mine!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt that Mellon Head....  ..............  DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

What a fish.....I would almost take that over a 100-lb flathead...almost.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sumo carp  What a pig.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

We have them that big over here too...just have to find them...so much water..so little time!!

Congrats to the angler..fish of a lifetime for sure!!

Scott


----------

